# Sansa c250 problem...



## Archleone (Jun 5, 2010)

Ok, so here's the issue. Its 2GB and it reads 1.1GB used. I can play and listen to the music on the player itself, but when I plug it into my computer (running win7) It only shows 1 album listed out of the 10 or so others I have on it.

I've changed win7 file settings to show hidden files, didn't work. And I've looked around for other options on how to see the song files on the player but can't seem to figure it out....

Here's what I'm thinking might be the issue, granted I could be wrong, but it's the only thing I can think of. When I put the songs on it before I did it in Windows XP. The one album I can read on it I put when I was running Windows Vista. Could it be that I can't see these files because they were added on an older OS? And if so how do I get around the "not being able to see them" problem?


----------



## Archleone (Jun 5, 2010)

Anyone?


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

You may want to format the player. It'll wipe out the other albums but those can easily be put back on.


----------



## Carey7090 (Sep 19, 2008)

I've had a similar problem on another Sansa model. Usually formating like ebackhaus said will work. If not try installing/reinstalling the software (if any) that came with the player. Additionally you could try these steps.

1. Open the Start menu and right-click on My Computer 
2. Click on Properties 
3. Click on the Hardware tab in the window that pops up 
4. Find the button that says Device Manager
5. Another window should pop up listing all the hardware installed on your computer, you should see Sansa Express or Sansa C250 (it all depends on the model, some list different things).
6. Right Click on your Sansa option and click on Update Driver.
7. Another window should pop up asking if you would like it to search for the update automatically, instead click on Install from a list or a specific location (Advanced) then click next.
8. On the last option click "Don't search, I will choose the driver to install" and click next.
9. Two options should be listed, MTP Device and USB Mass Storage, click on the MTP Device option and it should install immediately. Note that the USB Mass Storage option can also work, some players use MTP drivers and others use USB Mass Storage drivers it all depends on what the manufacturer decides to do. This is actually a common problem on Win 7, so you're not alone.


----------



## Archleone (Jun 5, 2010)

Thanks Carey7090. I had to use the USB Mass Storage option though. the MTP Device option failed. Not sure why.


----------



## Carey7090 (Sep 19, 2008)

Archleone said:


> Thanks Carey7090. I had to use the USB Mass Storage option though. the MTP Device option failed. Not sure why.


Yeah, sometimes it works and sometimes it doesn't. Glad to hear the issue is no longer.


----------

